# Anyone from Argentina or South America?



## Cholosoft

I'm from Argentina!!!




Alguien que hable en español???  (anyone who speaks spanish?)


----------



## ijaen

Venezuela here....respect.

HAha

Dificulto que hayan muchos por aqui que hablen espanol....


----------



## momentum001

foz do iguassu Brazil


----------



## Cholosoft

momentum001 said:


> foz do iguassu Brazil


Conozco Foz do Iguassu!!! CATARATAS!!!!!


----------



## Cholosoft

ijaen said:


> Venezuela here....respect.
> 
> HAha
> 
> Dificulto que hayan muchos por aqui que hablen espanol....


Ya somos dos!! :thumb:


----------



## jaimesales

Natal/RN----BRAZIL


----------



## Cholosoft

jaimesales said:


> Natal/RN----BRAZIL


Hey!! I went to Florianopolis this summer!! Excelent Beaches!! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Byktor

I´m from Mexico

A tus ordenes


----------



## Cholosoft

Byktor said:


> I´m from Mexico
> 
> A tus ordenes


Buenas, Byktorrr!!!!!

Cómo están llevando el tema de la gripe porcina? Es cierto que es tan grave como aparece en los medios, allá en Mexico?


----------



## transtek

Tambien de Mexico!
Ya somos varios hablando español aca, a lo mejor vale la pena integra una sección nueva con los españoles?


----------



## Cholosoft

transtek said:


> Tambien de Mexico!
> Ya somos varios hablando español aca, a lo mejor vale la pena integra una sección nueva con los españoles?


Si, no estaría nada mal!


----------



## bleached

Ya existe, pero está como sticky en la zona Europe:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40205

Bienvenido a DW, por cierto. Welcome to DW, btw.


----------



## rav4mx

im from Mexico :thumb: son varios de mexico quien diria ¿verdad?


----------



## cliops

Buenas, somos solamente 2 Argentinos?


----------

